# Best NavBar Widgets



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

So now that navbar widgets are back for jellybean what are you guys favorite widgets to put in your navbar. I'm trying to find some more widgets that really enhance the functionality of our phones. I'm using pur music widget- has a back button unlike Google play music, ever note widget, and gtasks.

I'm really trying to find widgets that give us an extra dimension to our phones instead of just a shortcut. Ex. I like the ever note widget in the nav bar because i can click directly into my notes and start new notes directly from the widget, but I dislike gmail and the stock messaging widget because you can't click into specific conversations you can only click the header to go to the inbox or start a new conversation.

So please let me know what are your guys favorite navbar widgets

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

Cmon is nobody using their navbar widgets. Im sure you guys have to have some good ideas on what to put down there. Doesn't have to be mind blowing just wanna know what Nav bar widgets you guys are using. Trying to figure out what cool things I can put down there

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exitium (Aug 25, 2012)

ac398 said:


> Cmon is nobody using their navbar widgets. Im sure you guys have to have some good ideas on what to put down there. Doesn't have to be mind blowing just wanna know what Nav bar widgets you guys are using. Trying to figure out what cool things I can put down there
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I can't think of a reason to use them... Between AOKP customizations and Nova Launcher Prime... Everything i need is covered. I don't even use a navbar anymore. All gestures.


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

Android Pro Widgets for the bookmark widget. (stock based ones have never worked in the navbar)

good day.


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ya I use apw for messaging and Facebook and both work in the navbar unlike the stick Google and fb widgets.

I agree with all the customizations the roms have + nova the need for widgets is definitely less. I do like changing songs without having to access the notification menu and being able to quickly open into a new note with evernote.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jgonzales74 (Apr 26, 2012)

I use Sound search there... I think it's a perfect place for that.. Other then that my music player.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

brandharro said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Im sure you guys have to have some good ideas on what to put down there.[/background]


that's what she said.


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

Google ears us definitely a great idea for a navbar widget. I'd like to put pulse down there to quickly see some ESPN NFL stories but pulse doesn't rotate their headlines enough. A lot of times my pulse home screen widget shows me the same storylines 2-3 days in a row

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Play music is the only widget I use in the nav bar. Very handy.


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

Last time i put the music widget on my nav bar it sucked my battery dry faster than a mo fo!

WHATCHOO TALKING BOUT WILLIS?


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

exitium said:


> I can't think of a reason to use them... Between AOKP customizations and Nova Launcher Prime... Everything i need is covered. I don't even use a navbar anymore. All gestures.


I am the exact opposite









ALl i use is the navbar since with AOKP I can assign so many buttons + uses
been able to make use of gestures on the Gnex... but this may largely be in part to the otter box case I use








I have never


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

DroidBUrgundy said:


> I am the exact opposite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what navbar widgets do u use then?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

I have: 1Weather, Google ears, Trapster, Bible, Starbucks, voice recorder

I have the widgets set up with Nova prime as a gesture, so all i have to do is swipe up on my homescreen and the widget bar pops up, easy access.


----------



## LakeDubVt (Jan 28, 2012)

Launch X Pro is the best nav widget you can have. Use it as a min app drawer for "floating apps" overskreen, hover note, air calc, etc.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eleazar (Jun 21, 2011)

antintyty said:


> I have: 1Weather, Google ears, Trapster, Bible, Starbucks, voice recorder
> 
> I have the widgets set up with Nova prime as a gesture, so all i have to do is swipe up on my homescreen and the widget bar pops up, easy access.


Can you explain how you have the gesture launch the widget bar? or are you referring to the dock in general?


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

In nova go to gestures>shortcyts>activities>systemui>togglewidgets

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

you have to have the nova prime, which is the donate version...worth the money....esp considering I bought it when the play store was running specials.


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

A navbar widget I just found thats really nice is aircalc . It hovers a calculator over whatever ur doing so ur can use the calculator and still use the app ur in. Unfortunately air calc doesn't have an actual widget so I use multicon to make an app shortcut widget

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

ac398 said:


> So what navbar widgets do u use then?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


just poweramp and subsonic for now...

in the past I have used wireless tether for root users, but have not used that since on 4.1 +

also.. LMFAO! I have always used Apex since coming to ICS, but I did pick up NOva when it was $0.25, after seeing the posts here about gestures, I tried it out and am now using it over Apex







I have found theses to be far more stable and usable than the doc gestures in Apex


----------

